# Unfortunate Rehoming...



## cj123 (Apr 21, 2013)

I realise that rehoming any pet is irresponsible and that there is no real excuse. That said I am currently looking for a new home for my cat. 
Her name is jizz and she is 13 years old, again I realise rehoming can be unfair at this age. She is a very loving cat and can be very high maintenance.
I feel terrible for wanting to get rid of her but I'm moving to university soon and unfortunately she cannot come with me otherwise I wouldn't be looking for a new home. She was originally going to remain with my parents, however recently her age has meant that she can no longer hold her "bladder", in more than one sense of the term, and if she becomes accidentally locked in a room for any longer than half an hour she has an accident. I can deal with this however my parent find it unbearable and say it is a deal breaker. 

I would appreciate any tips or ideas for nice place to rehome my cat, I'm not particularly open to rehoming in a shelter as I've volunteered in cat shelters and don't feel that she would be happy in one. Also any one will to adopt I would be most grateful to find a loving home for her x


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

What does your vet say about her condition and the reasons for this? It will help her find the right forever home if people know exactly what they are taking on medically.


----------



## cj123 (Apr 21, 2013)

We originally suspected it may have been a problem with her kidneys due to her excessive urinating. But the vet did a thorough check, took blood samples and urine samples and she came back completely fine. He said its just down to old age.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Why can't your parents keep her in the kitchen with a litter tray? Is the cat solely yours? Do people not expect pets to get old and have problems due to old age? I have a 14 year old cavalier with heart problems who takes diuretics which makes her often wee while asleep. Should I be be rehoming her as its a bit of a nuisance cleaning it up? Ever heard of the saying apet is for life? Sorry makes me so angry when pets are given up when they are no longer the right colour/work hours change/baby on the way.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

rose said:


> Why can't your parents keep her in the kitchen with a litter tray? Is the cat solely yours? Do people not expect pets to get old and have problems due to old age? I have a 14 year old cavalier with heart problems who takes diuretics which makes her often wee while asleep. Should I be be rehoming her as its a bit of a nuisance cleaning it up? Ever heard of the saying apet is for life? Sorry makes me so angry when pets are given up when they are no longer the right colour/work hours change/baby on the way.


Your so right I've heard the ridiculous...hair allover(well yes they do have hair well done)
They jump on the furniture(well yes they want a cuddle)

Does my box in its not right xx


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

if she is that bad then i would pts to save her the trauma of finding new lodgings in her old age.....

the only way any of my animals leave me is in a box....


my beautiful horse was put down last year,,,,age 6 (yes SIX....) she had a few health issues and her vets bill was in excess of £6,500.....she was miserable and i was broke - i couldnt provide an answer so i did the right thing by her. Vet had told me months previous that would be the only answer which naturally i refused to listen too and fought. but i did right by her


So no, nothing can ever be a good excuse to give ANY animal away imo..... so either parents or find a house share with your uni friends (do-able - ive been there)!.... or have the cat pts.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

cj123 said:


> I realise that rehoming any pet is irresponsible and that there is no real excuse. That said I am currently looking for a new home for my cat.
> Her name is jizz and *she is 13 years old*, again I realise rehoming can be unfair at this age. She is a very loving cat and can be very high maintenance.
> I feel terrible for wanting to get rid of her but *I'm moving to university soon and unfortunately she cannot come with me otherwise I wouldn't be looking for a new home*. She was originally going to remain with my parents, however recently her age has meant that she can no longer hold her "bladder", in more than one sense of the term, and if she becomes accidentally locked in a room for any longer than half an hour she has an accident. I can deal with this however my parent find it unbearable and say it is a deal breaker.
> 
> I would appreciate any tips or ideas for nice place to rehome my cat, I'm not particularly open to rehoming in a shelter as I've volunteered in cat shelters and don't feel that she would be happy in one. Also any one will to adopt I would be most grateful to find a loving home for her x


How long have "you" had her ? Unless I am mistaken she is your parents responsibility not yours as I find it unlikely that you were the person that decided she was coming to live with you as a family member.
If her only "problem" is that she may have an accident in a locked room just make sure that doesnt happen 
We all have to make allowances for the problems life may hand out.If you or your parents cant/wont accept that she may have a problem why would you expect someone else to take that on


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

This is very sad. 
Can your cat use a litter tray? Because you say that if she is locked in a room for more than 30 minutes she wets.
If this is the only problem then can she not be locked in a room?

She perhaps could be made very comfortable in a room like a kitchen that has a washable floor or a place where you can put a litter Tray.

We had an elderly cat and for many years she use to miss the litter tray when she had a wee but we made sure it was in a place where it could be cleaned up straight the way.

You can also buy puppy training pads that might help. 
I think with a little organisation and thought your parents should be able look after her for you.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Maybe people should refrain from repeating the cats name until it is ascertained whether or not it is a typo - it does have rather unfortunate connotations.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

jill3 said:


> This is very sad.
> Can your cat use a litter tray? Because you say that if she is locked in a room for more than 30 minutes she wets.
> If this is the only problem then can she not be locked in a room?.


absolutely agree there are no closed doors in my house.

A few weeks ago my girls decided to stay downstairs one night, I keep a door stop against the door so it doesn't open too far and trigger the alarm, but probably April had pushed the door closed and they couldn't open it. I bought those child proof foam pads you put on the door to stop fingers getting trapped.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Perhaps if your parents used a bit of common sense, they could solve the problem by not 'accidentally' shutting her in rooms in your house! 

In my day to day life I manage to get by perfectly well not shutting children/cats/visitors in any rooms in the house at all, so for it to be happening as often as it seems to in your thread is terrible luck .


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

How incredibly heartless 

Alot of cats would become upset if they found they were locked in a room, the simple solution would be to ensure this doesn't happen. The doors in my house are held open with wedges or catches to ensure the cats are never shut in accidentally.

Your cat is elderly & now in need of some extra TLC, to rehome her now is cruel IMO. Does you family treat other elderly relatives in such a callous way?


----------



## cj123 (Apr 21, 2013)

To begin with I started my thread by saying that I too feel that there is not decent excuse for rehoming any animal! So telling me im doing something bad is simply stating the obvious. 

In an ideal world we would not be shutting the doors in the house however my brother suffers from asbergus and anyone who has a family member with this problem will understand that they have certain things wich bother them. His just so happens that he cant leave a room or enter a room without closing a door, therefor he repeatedly walks around the house closing doors. he also has issues with time and small things like balling socks so no remarks stating that this should be delt with better is needed. were trying our best.

The kitchen would be ideal for her i agree, however we also have dogs and they live in the kitchen. the dogs are fine with her but she doesnt like them. 

I do agree that she should not need re-homing and like i said if i could take her with me i would. I feel that finding her a loving home were she can be cared for without the other stresses such as the dogs will make her much more happy that having her as a "room" cat or putting her to sleep as some one else suggested.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

cj123 said:


> To begin with I started my thread by saying that I too feel that there is not decent excuse for rehoming any animal! So telling me im doing something bad is simply stating the obvious.
> 
> In an ideal world we would not be shutting the doors in the house however my brother suffers from asbergus and anyone who has a family member with this problem will understand that they have certain things wich bother them. His just so happens that he cant leave a room or enter a room without closing a door, therefor he repeatedly walks around the house closing doors. he also has issues with time and small things like balling socks so no remarks stating that this should be delt with better is needed. were trying our best.
> 
> ...


You have managed with your brothers condition up until now so I find it difficult to understand why this is now a problem. You seem to be using this as an excuse, my nephew has Aspergers & my sister manages animals, a full time job, etc so it's not unrealistic to expect your family to do the same.

A litter tray in each room is a start so why not try that. I find it difficult to understand how you can acknowledge what you are doing is not right yet you still want to rehome her.

I don't care what your excuse is rehoming an cat of this age is cruel, there is no other way of looking at it.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

cj123 said:


> To begin with I started my thread by saying that I too feel that there is not decent excuse for rehoming any animal! So telling me im doing something bad is simply stating the obvious.
> 
> In an ideal world we would not be shutting the doors in the house however my brother suffers from asbergus and anyone who has a family member with this problem will understand that they have certain things wich bother them. His just so happens that he cant leave a room or enter a room without closing a door, therefor he repeatedly walks around the house closing doors. he also has issues with time and small things like balling socks so no remarks stating that this should be delt with better is needed. were trying our best.
> 
> ...


To be fair I think having her PTS instead of finding a home for her was a bit strong. No, fecking terrible actually. Some of us on here have driven for hours using our own petrol to rescue cats at risk of being PTS, fostered them at own expense then got them to rescue. To offer it as a solution to someone trying to reluctantly find a home for a cat is disgraceful in my opinion.
Some people have asked further questions why your rehoming and offered some help to get round the issue which I can understand... but some of the ranting 

You have some problems with your kitty in a household where there are other pets and a person who's condition makes it difficult for the cat to get out or have a room of her own (the doors issue and dogs in the kitchen). You did say you didn't want to rehome her and the title of thread suggests that too. When you don't own your own house you have to fit in with your parents and if they aren't prepared to keep your kitty I can't see that you can do anything other than what you already are - finding an safe alternative for her. I am sorry about some of the rather unsupportive/unhelpful replies and hope you don't feel too attacked, rehoming is a better option than what some people do (dump/abandon).

Please stick around as we will help you find foster/rescue/forever home for her. 
Please let us know if she is good with other cats, has been spayed, up to date with jabs and a rough location etc Thanks


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> You have managed with your brothers condition up until now so I find it difficult to understand why this is now a problem. You seem to be using this as an excuse, my nephew has Aspergers & my sister manages animals, a full time job, etc so it's not unrealistic to expect your family to do the same.
> 
> A litter tray in each room is a start so why not try that. I find it difficult to understand how you can acknowledge what you are doing is not right yet you still want to rehome her.
> 
> I don't care what your excuse is rehoming an cat of this age is cruel, there is no other way of looking at it.


It's not _CJ123_ being unprepared to keep the cat - it's the parents. It is what it is, if you can't/don't want to help the cat, you giving your opinion on how 'cruel' you think it is isn't constructive in giving tips on finding a good home - which is what the original post asked for.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

fierceabby said:


> To be fair I think having her PTS instead of finding a home for her was a bit strong. No, fecking terrible actually. Some of us on here have driven for hours using our own petrol to rescue cats at risk of being PTS, fostered them at own expense then got them to rescue. To offer it as a solution to someone trying to reluctantly find a home for a cat is disgraceful in my opinion.


I don't find the suggestion of the cat being pts a terrible idea, if the poor cat was going to end up in rescue then I would agree that it may actually be kinder for the cat rather than put her through all the stress at her age.



fierceabby said:


> It's not _CJ123_ being unprepared to keep the cat - it's the parents. It is what it is, if you can't/don't want to help the cat, you giving your opinion on how 'cruel' you think it is isn't constructive in giving tips on finding a good home - which is what the original post asked for.


I did offer advice for not letting the cat get locked in a room, I also suggested that litter trays be put in each room to stop any accidents on carpets. I am entitled to express my opinion if a cat is being treated in such a heartless manner


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

please stick around as there are people on here who may be able to help you with this sad situation you are in. you obviously love your cat very much as you wouldn't have bothered coming here asking for help if you didn't care. i think suggesting having her pts is way out of order. she doesn't necessarily have to end up in a cat shelter but could be in someones home being fostered until a forever home is found. i have taken in numerous cats over the years and fostered etc and there are many people out there who will help you i'm sure. please try everything first before having her pts. she would probably be fine if several litter trays were put down for her around the house. i'll ask around to see if i can find rescue space for her (with a foster home) but please, please don't destroy her life if she is healthy in every way and just getting old. she deserves more respect than that and i do believe you would never forgive yourself too if that happened.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> I don't find the suggestion of the cat being pts a terrible idea, if the poor cat was going to end up in rescue then I would agree that it may actually be kinder for the cat rather than put her through all the stress at her age.
> 
> I did offer advice for not letting the cat get locked in a room, I also suggested that litter trays be put in each room to stop any accidents on carpets. I am entitled to express my opinion if a cat is being treated in such a heartless manner


I don't see rehoming as 'heartless'. Suggesting someone put their cat to sleep instead of finding it a new home due to circumstances beyond their control is.

Hopefully the original poster has not been scared off as it looks like I have found somewhere for it. Not a pet cemetery either.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

fierceabby said:


> I don't see rehoming as 'heartless'. Suggesting someone put their cat to sleep instead of finding it a new home due to circumstances beyond their control is.
> 
> Hopefully the original poster has not been scared off as it looks like I have found somewhere for it. Not a pet cemetery either.


Then we obviously differ in our opinions of what is & isnlt acceptable. I find it unacceptable to put an older cat through such stress & if the only option was going in to a rescue environment then I feel it would be kinder to pts.

I always find it strange that people won't make changes to accomodate their pets & make life easier for them yet expect new owners to do this. I really can't understand how someone can have a cat for 13yrs yet treat her so poorly.

If you have managed to find somewhere for the cat then that's great, I hope she settles in well. As for the OP's family, I just hope they don't treat their dogs in a similar manner


----------



## cj123 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you to the people been supportive. 
Under absolutely no circumstances am I having my cat put to sleep so that's not something to worry about. 
fierceabby- she is good with other cats which are similar to her own age but can become stressed with younger cats. She is spayed and completely up to date with all the jabs and she has been flea'd and wormed regularly. We live in the Barnsley area but im willing to travel if a suitable home can be found.

To all of those who are calling me heartless and saying im cruel. This is a forum which clearly states that its here to help cat lovers *find* new homes for cats if rehoming is necessary.

cleo38 - you clearly cant be that bothered about animals yourself if you'd rather put an animal down than find it a suitable new home. My cat could find a very suitable home if people like you weren't coming on and wasting my time just trying to bash me for at least trying! And yes we've managed so far as I am home to help with him and the problem, as I stated before I am moving out to a completely different city which is miles away, I will no longer be able to help with the problem.

Again any useful suggestions would be really appreciated, thanks.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I just don't understand this cat is only 13! 

She's not old  

Thinking back to my cats at 13,they were so sprightly, hunting and playing 

Really hope she can find a lovely home to 'START her retirement!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

cj123 said:


> Thank you to the people been supportive.
> Under absolutely no circumstances am I having my cat put to sleep so that's not something to worry about.
> fierceabby- she is good with other cats which are similar to her own age but can become stressed with younger cats. She is spayed and completely up to date with all the jabs and she has been flea'd and wormed regularly. We live in the Barnsley area but im willing to travel if a suitable home can be found.
> 
> ...


The fact is I am very bothered about my animals, I always do what is best for them & certainly wouldn't NEVER get rid of a 13yr old cat for such poor reasons.

As I said, lets just hope the dogs aren't treated so badly in future


----------



## cj123 (Apr 21, 2013)

We do the best for our animals. 
I am trying to do the best for my cat by relocating her to a home were she could be happier.
People that just attack are the reason why I didn't originally want to ask for support on this matter.... says a lot about people really. 
your allowed your own opinion but id rather you show it on someone else thread to be frank.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

You need to make 25 posts (I think) to be able to send and receive private messages, or email me on RECEIVED and we'll get the ball rolling


----------



## cj123 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you, you should receive an email within next half an hour


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I wish you all the best in finding her a home. I for one did't know that you had a Brother with special needs and Dogs as well.
I understand that the kitchen which I suggested would not be ideal for her with the Dogs.
Cats do tend to like it quiet.
It must be very sad for you having to find a home for her but I am sure the person on here that is helping you will find her a good one. xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I can totally understand how difficult this sort of situation must be for the OP 

I don't know if this is possible, but could your parents build a small cat enclosure in the back garden, accessible by a cat flap or window? They could include an outdoor litter tray or area of soil (if possible) so your cat could have outdoor access to enjoy herself and it wouldn't matter if she wet herself out there? 

They could even include a heated Kat Kabin if they felt she needed to spend most of her time out there, to remove the risk of her soiling in the house. She would be entertained out there and hopefully your parents and brother would enjoy spending time with her out there too? This removes several problems - she is safe, entertained and she can toilet where she likes! But I don't know if your parents would agree to this - worth asking though!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Treaclesmum said:


> I can totally understand how difficult this sort of situation must be for the OP
> 
> I don't know if this is possible, but could your parents build a small cat enclosure in the back garden, accessible by a cat flap or window? They could include an outdoor litter tray or area of soil (if possible) so your cat could have outdoor access to enjoy herself and it wouldn't matter if she wet herself out there?
> 
> They could even include a heated Kat Kabin if they felt she needed to spend most of her time out there, to remove the risk of her soiling in the house. She would be entertained out there and hopefully your parents and brother would enjoy spending time with her out there too? This removes several problems - she is safe, entertained and she can toilet where she likes! But I don't know if your parents would agree to this - worth asking though!


Great Idea!! I knew would come up with something:thumbup:


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I´m sorry but how is pts even being considered?. I have seen pf members heartbroken because they have had to pts a beloved cat due to illness and people are saying she should pts a 13 year old cat with no other issues tan incontinence?????

Seriously I´m in shock.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> I´m sorry but how is pts even being considered?. I have seen pf members heartbroken because they have had to pts a beloved cat due to illness and people are saying she should pts a 13 year old cat with no other issues tan incontinence?????
> 
> Seriously I´m in shock.


Luckily the original poster is not considering it - and luckily came back! If the home immediately offered isn't something the poster wants we will be able to sort fostering in a home environment until a forever home comes up. I am in touch with them in my personal email


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

merlin12 said:


> I´m sorry but how is pts even being considered?. I have seen pf members heartbroken because they have had to pts a beloved cat due to illness and people are saying she should pts a 13 year old cat with no other issues tan incontinence?????
> 
> Seriously I´m in shock.


I can't speak for the initial poster who suggested this but IMO it is sometimes kinder to put animals to sleep rather than put them through the stress of rehoming.

I wouldn't suggest an animal was pts because of an incontinence issue but then again I wouldn't suggest an older animal is gotten rid of because of such a poor excuse either


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Perhaps if your parents used a bit of common sense, they could solve the problem by not 'accidentally' shutting her in rooms in your house!
> 
> In my day to day life I manage to get by perfectly well not shutting children/cats/visitors in any rooms in the house at all, so for it to be happening as often as it seems to in your thread is terrible luck .


the only rooms I have to watch in mum's house is the downstairs toilet and the garage, but that's common sense and I don't know why your parents are being so unreasonable. Another option is to have more litter trays in case of emergency accidents?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

fierceabby said:


> Luckily the original poster is not considering it - and luckily came back! If the home immediately offered isn't something the poster wants we will be able to sort fostering in a home environment until a forever home comes up. I am in touch with them in my personal email


What a relief!!! I was wondering which fórum I had entered all of a sudden. Please help to find a solution. That cat has a lot of good years still and with the proper care and a calm environment she can get used to a new loving home.


----------

